# Correction: No TiVo plans to block BOLT rollbacks to TE3



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Given current events surrounding TE4, this seems critical enough to warrant its own thread...

Per @TiVo_Ted, contrary to news posted to TCF based on CEDIA conversations, TiVo has no plans to block rollback of BOLT DVRs to TE3 (excluding the BOLT OTA, of course, which is TE4-only, like the upcoming Edge DVRs).



TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm not sure where you guys heard this, but to my knowledge we have no plans to block downgrades from TE4 to TE3. To be clear, this is only on boxes that are capable of supporting TE3. For instance, the upcoming TiVo EDGE will only support TE4 and beyond. It will never be able to be downgraded to TE3.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

...


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Given current events surrounding TE4, this seems critical enough to warrant its own thread...
> 
> Per @TiVo_Ted, contrary to news posted to TCF based on CEDIA conversations, TiVo has no plans to block rollback of BOLT DVRs to TE3 (excluding the BOLT OTA, of course, which is TE4-only, like the upcoming Edge DVRs).


Well this is fantastic news!

craigr


----------



## Alan H (Dec 11, 2019)

I rolled my Bolt VOX back to....something. It isn't the TE4 that the box came with, but it isn't the TE3 I am used to on the HD box, either. I didn't get back the thumbs down, nor the clean menu, while I kept the lead in ads. At least, 'skip' stayed. My highest reason for the roll back was to thumbs down the suggestion crap, otherwise, I'd just as soon stay with TE 4.

Can TE 4 be reinstalled?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Alan H said:


> but it isn't the TE3 I am used to on the HD box


What is "the HD box"?

What software version number is reported via System Information?


----------

